# Refinishing Carbon Fibre



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've got some carbon fibre wing protectors from a Caterham that are looking a bit battered.

They designed to protect the rear wings from stone chips, so they get peppered and they look worn down to the weave. Can i just re-clear coat them?

They don't need to be perfect as they are just going to get peppered again!

Other option is just to cover in PPF, thinking this will give me some gloss and protect, and once the film looks past it, I can peel off and repeat?

Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

PPF is probably a good shout, and the latest ones are self healing from scratches (although not chips).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I would probably sand them back to take the edge off the chips, several good coats of lacquer giving you enough to wet sand it back to a nice smooth surface, then apply a protective film over the top.

If have thought the film wouldn't look very good applied over and already chipped surface.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

I would just hit them with 600 grit on a DA followed with 800 grit and re clear


----------

